# Unwetter im Ruhrpott



## pema (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
45 Minuten gestern Nacht haben gereicht, um Jahrzehnte alte Bäume um zu knicken wie Streichhölzer.
Die Fotos habe ich eine Straße weiter gemacht - aber so sieht es z.Zt. fast überall hier aus. Ich konnte noch nicht einmal zur Arbeit fahren, weil die einzige stadteinwärts führende Straße durch umgestürzte Bäume versperrt war.
Wir hatten dabei noch wirklich Glück. Die Spitze einer 20m hohen Fichte in unserem Garten ist abgebrochen - hängt aber noch am Baum (und wenn sie fällt, ist mein Teich im Eimer). Zur Sicherheit haben wir - es soll ggf. heute noch mal so ein Unwetter kommen - Leitern und Baumatten über den Teich gelegt. Falls sich die Spitze doch noch Richtung Teich verabschieden will und unser Walnussbaum sieht irgendwie auch sehr seltsam aus. So als würde der Sturm immer noch wehen. Alle Äste sind in der Stellung geblieben, in die sie gestern der Sturm gedreht hat.
Und nebenbei: das Trampolin hat auch nie dort gestanden.
Petra


----------



## krallowa (10. Juni 2014)

Viele Grüße aus Castrop-Rauxel

Hier sieht es nicht anders aus, gestern Mittag war mein Teich schön klar und heute morgen war es eine milchige Brühe und zu 70% mit allem was vorher an den Bäumen hing, bedeckt.
Ich musste leider zur Arbeit und meinen Teich allein lassen.
Das Trampolin vom Nachbarn war heute morgen bei mir im Garten und das hat 4m Durchmesser mit Fangzaun und Leiter (auch bei mir).
Auf der Straße überall entwurzelte Bäume und Dachziegel.


----------



## misudapi (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo, 
ja solche Schäden kommte ich auf unsere Straße auch sehen. Jeder zweiter Baum hat sichtbar was abbekommen.
In unseren Garten sind nur die Bäumchen( Joster und Stachelbeere) komplett abgerissen. Kübel und Pflanzkasten haben das Umkippen überlebt .
Mein kleiner Teich war komplett mit Blätter und kleinen Ästen von (gefühlt)allen Nachtbarn-Bäumen und Sträuchern zu. Alle höcheren Pflanzen,z.B. __ Fingerhut liegen jetzt flach. Aber das richtet sich alle wieder auf.
Ein Fenster von einen Taubenschlag wurde aufgedrückt und es regnete rein. Ein junges Weibchen ist weg. Da es ausgerechtnet der Zuchtschlag war, hatten wir die Beführtung das wir mehr verloren hätten. Manche Zuchttiere wurden zugekauft, diese haben keinen Freiflug und kennen sich hier nicht aus. Sprich, diese Tauben können nicht wieder zurück zu uns finden. Wenn diese in den Sturm gekommen werden, wären diese weg gewesen. Was nicht nur finanziel ein herber Verlust gewesen wäre.

Irgend wie erinnerte micht der Sturm an meiner Zeit in Bayern. 1989/90 hatten wir dort Stürme die alles larm legten. Genauso war es gestern. 
Wie gut das wir keinen weitern Schaden hatten. Nach 3 Stunden Arbeit, sieht fast alles wieder normal aus. Zumindest im Garten und am Teich. Auf den Straßen herrscht das reinste Chaos.
Es erschreckt einen, wenn man von Fenster aus beobachten kann was so alles rumfliegt.
Gruß Susanne


----------

